# My Absence...



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello Fellow Androidians!

I had to take a leave of absence due to the fact that I had a family emergency, but I am back in business again and I look forward to contributing to the Android community again in any way possible. I will continue to develop for the HTC Thunderbolt, Samsung Galaxy Nexus CDMA, Acer Transformer TF101, and also the Fascinate. Please let me know if anyone needs any support with their pre-existing projects.

Talk to you guys soon!

Josh Nelson (MyComputerDoctor)


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome back! Glad to have you back! Family always comes first.

Sent from my rabbit hole using my carrotbolt.


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

welcome back bro. i hope all is well .


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome back, really enjoyed your work and that of factory Rom, that you still support the bolt is great news!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

MyComputerDoctor said:


> Hello Fellow Androidians!
> 
> I had to take a leave of absence due to the fact that I had a family emergency, but I am back in business again and I look forward to contributing to the Android community again in any way possible. I will continue to develop for the HTC Thunderbolt, Samsung Galaxy Nexus CDMA, Acer Transformer TF101, and also the Fascinate. Please let me know if anyone needs any support with their pre-existing projects.
> 
> ...


 YGPM.


----------



## nsmac84 (Jul 7, 2011)

Welcome back! I've been running Electric Factory for a while now. Still running smooth.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

